# Diesel Fuel Price



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

It's about $3.10-$3.20 here depending on the station in the SF Bay Area (California).

The R99 renewable diesel at 76 is a bit more expensive @ $3.35ish but you get a $.25 discount if you use their app+card to pay, which is what I do. My Cruze loves that stuff which makes it worth the price  




Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I paid $2.29 last time. I'm in the Mid-Atlantic region near Philadelphia and the diesel price has hovered around there for a while. Lowest it got to was $2.13. I always use top tier now even though it seems to make zero difference in regens, economy, etc. I'm not complaining about those prices, that's pretty low still. I'm not sure what regular gas prices are here since I only have diesels and one premium-gas-drinker.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I paid $2.29 last time. I'm in the Mid-Atlantic region near Philadelphia and the diesel price has hovered around there for a while.


Diesel is around $2.00 per gallon today here in Plano, TX, at Racetrac. $1.86 for regular unleaded.

Doug

.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

This is the one season a year that we're seeing a price inversion in my area (Central Illinois). I can find diesel fuel for about 20¢ cheaper per gallon that regular unleaded if I use Gas Buddy to search.

One routine low-cost place is a Huck's station with video poker machines. The only way they can have those video poker machines is if they qualify as a "truck stop," which is defined in state law as any fuel stop that sells at least 20,000 gallons of diesel fuel per month. Thus, they have an incentive to keep their diesel fuel prices low as a loss-leader so they can make bank from the video poker machines. The Circle K across the street is constantly in a price war with them where they will each go 1¢ below the other until both are about 20¢ below the cost of regular unleaded. Then, for random reasons, there is a "reset" and the price jumps back up about 10¢ above 87 octane and begins the countdown again. It's on about a 2-week cycle to do this.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I filled up at a QuikTrip in Denver, NC on the 25th at $1.939 a gallon (versus $1.909/gal for 87), and then we filled up at our local Meijer just before we got home (on the 29th) at $2.409 a gallon (after the $0.10/gal discount, compared to $2.199/gal for 87)...pretty big difference.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

in Jacksonville FL - low price is $2.09 but average is $2.11


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

D is floating near about $2.23-2.35and 87 is $2.05-2.15 at the reasonably priced places here in Southern NJ 

I paid $2.45 for Conoco 93 yesterday.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

In Canuk land I am paying $4.47 a gallon. I wish I paid $2.45. Diesel should always cost way less than Gas, it cost much less to refine.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The taxes on it are higher


----------



## coalminer (Oct 31, 2018)

Here is South Florida prices are all over the place, I filled up my car last week for 1.89, but the spread of prices go up to 3.49


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> In Canuk land I am paying $4.47 a gallon. I wish I paid $2.45. Diesel should always cost way less than Gas, it cost much less to refine.


But I was told your health care is FREE...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> But I was told your health care is FREE...


$4.47 CAD is $3.29 USD. High, but not that high.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Both diesel and gas are $2.10 here but diesel is on track to shooting up well above gas again.

I find diesel tends to lag behind gas in terms of prices. At least here in SD. So if gas falls and rises again at some point diesel will fall, and at some point even be cheaper than gas, before it rises back up.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> But I was told your health care is FREE...


Health Care is not free. Basic HC is Tax funded and a lot of things are not covered, most people pay a monthly premium unless the Province or Territory has eliminated it. The big plus is that Health Care is not Ran to make Millionaires like it is in the USA. An item from the hospital here might cost 5% what the USA costs only because there is no GIANT profits being charged which is the way HC should be ran. Do you want a reg cast or a lighter better cast, the better one will cost $75.00 where in the USA it might cost 2.5 k, according to cost helper USA.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

2.27 to 2.99 in Ohio


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

I filled up at $1.85 on Monday. The next day I went past the the station and it had dropped to $1.80.


----------

